# Fissidens splachnobryoides



## nesopheus (May 30, 2011)

I would like to add to the on going discussion about Fissidens Splachnobryoides purchased via Aquatic Magic. I recently purchased 9 squares and then did my research. Wow, my mistake. Well let us give them a chance. I am open to comments, suggestions, advice. I will submit regular pictures for one year and show water conditions. Other than my main 120gal soft/acidic tank I have a 30gal and a 5gal both of which will get one square each. Let it begin...


----------



## Jeffww (May 25, 2010)

*Re: Fissidens Splachnobryoides*

For a second I thought you bought seeded moss pads or something fancy...then I realized that was the moss. Good luck man...although I'd suggest trying a moss slurry with this much dead material. You want it to be separate from the rest of the living material.


----------



## nesopheus (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Fissidens Splachnobryoides*

I must be seeing things, but I think I see growth already!


----------



## nesopheus (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Fissidens Splachnobryoides*

I took two squares and some stainless steel mesh as per Aquatic Magic instructions, I am pretty happy with the growth, green color is appearing and some fronds are lifting. I have lost a lot of the fissiden to active pleco behavior.


----------



## Cvurb (May 23, 2010)

*Re: Fissidens Splachnobryoides*

Congratz, all my Crypts from Aquatic Magic never survived, glad your Fissidens are making a comeback! I kinda want to get some now


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: Fissidens Splachnobryoides*

I have some of this and it can grow rather slowly. I found that it likes potassium and iron more than N & P. I add 1 tsp Griggs GH Booster per 5 gal water changes in my shrimp tank.


----------



## Lizid (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: Fissidens Splachnobryoides*

What has been the results of this I am about to place an order with them to ship to South Africa, might not be a good idea?


----------



## nesopheus (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Fissidens Splachnobryoides*

I have failed at growing this moss in my tank. It looked as though fronds were lifting and then nothing. I had placed a square on a emergent rock in my 5gal Betta/ Amazon sword tank and it has put out beautiful bright green moss. I have attempted to rescue my steel mesh, placed on plates and kept moist. Although I have had to weed the mesh I think I will eventually get my little green lawns. I will then document how the fresh green growth survives imersion.


----------

